# escoge un tema que te interesa o te interese



## miradesantafe

Todavía aprendiendo el subjuntivo.  En este ejemplo, estoy seguro que hay un tema que va a interesar a los lectores.  Entonces, ¿es necesario usar el subjuntivo en este ejemplo? O, es esta frase un caso donde el subjuntivo no es ni una consideración?

Mil gracias.


----------



## SolAguila

Did you mean any subject?
No, a subject.
Escoge un tema que te interese.. this choice is up to the candidate, hence, we can use subjunctive, right?
Let's wait for the natives.


----------



## Alice_2.0

Yes, as *SolAguila *said, you must say "que te interese".

Just to widen choices: "Escoge un tema que sea de tu interés".

Cheers!


----------



## Perrito

You can say: "...que te interesa" also, in the indicative.  Que alguien me lo confirme, pero me parece que sí.   

Perrito


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Perrito said:


> You can say: "...que te interesa" also, in the indicative.  Que alguien me lo confirme, pero me parece que sí.
> 
> Perrito


Sí se puede, pero yo usaría subjuntivo en primera instancia.


----------



## Alice_2.0

SolAguila said:


> Did you mean any subject?
> No, a subject.
> Escoge un tema que te interese.. this choice is up to the candidate, hence, we can use subjunctive, right?
> Let's wait for the natives.



Not only we "can" use the subjunctive, we *must* use it, because we are not sure about which subject the person will be interested in (as you said, it´s up to the candidate).


----------



## Alice_2.0

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Sí se puede, pero yo usaría subjuntivo en primera instancia.



Disculpa pero no estoy de acuerdo, "Escoge un tema que te interesa" no es correcto... o, si lo es, en mi vida he visto esa construcción en este contexto, y me suena bastante rara. En todo caso, "Escoge *el* tema que (más) te interesa", pero creo que no es el caso.


----------



## miradesantafe

Me gusta lo que dijeron SolAguila y Alice_2.0: para ampliar la selección.  Pero, Perrito dice que puede usar la indicativa también.  Esto es lo que me confunde.


----------



## miradesantafe

Hay una lista  de temas (ya escrita) de que los estudiantes escogen.


----------



## Perrito

Digamos que antes hablábamos de dos temas: la política de El PSOE y la del PP. Luego diría: escoge el tema que te intersa (la política del PP o el PSOE), o sea que ya sabemos a qué me/nos refería/referíamos, ya tengo los dos temas en la mente. 

Perrito


----------



## Alice_2.0

miradesantafe said:


> Me gusta lo que dijeron SolAguila y Alice_2.0: para ampliar la selección.  Pero, Perrito dice que puede usar la indicativa también.  Esto es lo que me confunde.



Sí, pero *Perrito *no estaba cien por cien seguro... parece que somos dos nativas (*aldonzalorenzo *y yo) las que no nos ponemos de acuerdo.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Yo de entrada sin dudarlo usaría el subjuntivo. Lo que no me atrevo a decir es que no se pueda usar el indicativo.


----------



## miradesantafe

Bueno. No presté atención al origen de Perrito.  Gracias.  Para resumir:  Yo sé que hay un tema que el estudiante va a escoger, pero, no sé el que va a ser.  Entonces porque hay una duda, tengo que usar el subjuntivo.


----------



## Alice_2.0

Perrito said:


> Digamos que antes hablábamos de dos temas: la política de El PSOE y la del PP. Luego diría: escoge el tema que te intersa (la política del PP o el PSOE), o sea que ya sabemos a qué me/nos refería/referíamos, ya tengo los dos temas en la mente.
> 
> Perrito



Ok, gracias por este ejemplo. Aquí no me suena tan mal, pero se me ha ocurrido cómo explicar la diferencia entre  indicativo y subjuntivo en este contexto:

Si yo pongo por ejemplo un examen en el que doy a elegir entre estos dos temas y, a continuación digo: "Escoge el tema que te interesa", estoy dando a entender que yo ya estoy seguro de que uno de los dos te interesa (cuando puede ser perfectamente que en realidad no te interese ninguno, pero te ves obligado a elegir para pasar la prueba).

Pero en este caso, me parece que uno no puede saber si al candidato/estudiante/lo que sea le interesa alguno de los temas propuestos, aunque esté obligado a elegir uno. Por lo tanto, para mí lo correcto en este caso es usar el subjuntivo.


----------



## SevenDays

_escoge un tema que te interes*a*
escoge un tema que te interes*e*_

La diferencia se explica por el significado básico de los modos: el indicativo expresa lo cierto, lo seguro; el subjuntivo, lo probable. La frase se refiere a un futuro (en el momento del habla todavía no se escoge el tema), y por lo tanto expresa una irrealidad (o virtualidad) que encaja naturalmente con el subjuntivo, pero esto no descarta el indicativo. Con "interesa" el hablante presenta esa irrealidad del futuro como algo que considera cierto en el presente (en el momento del habla) porque está seguro de que ya hay un tema que le interesa al lector.
Saludos


----------



## jmx

Para mí:

_Escoge *el* tema que te interes*a*. 
Escoge *un* tema que te interes*a*. 
_
Veo una cierta contradicción entre la indefinición de 'un' y la definición del indicativo.


----------



## miradesantafe

¿Estás diciendo que los dos son acceptables?  Entiendo lo que escribiste hasta la frase que empieza con "con 'interesa'..."


----------



## SolAguila

Escoge un tema que te interese... select a/any topic que + (subjuntivo).


----------



## miradesantafe

jmx said:


> Para mí:
> 
> _Escoge *el* tema que te interes*a*.
> Escoge *un* tema que te interes*a*.
> _
> Veo una cierta contradicción entre la indefinición de 'un' y la definición del indicativo.


 ¿Estás diciendo que "el" o "un" también es un factor por determinar usar el subjuntivo o indicativo?  Los estudiantes tienen una lista de los temas.  Pueden escoger cualquier tema (de la lista) que deseen.


----------



## SevenDays

miradesantafe said:


> ¿Estás diciendo que los dos son acceptables?  Entiendo lo que escribiste hasta la frase que empieza con "con 'interesa'..."



Sí; para mí, las dos son válidas (aceptables, correctas), pero con distintos matices: la realidad que marca el indicativo (algo que no se cuestiona), y la posibilidad/virtualidad del subjuntivo. Hagamos una comparación con el inglés: _choose the theme you want _~ _choose the theme you would want_. El matiz que aporta "would want" es lo que transmite el subjuntivo en español. Quizás sea más común el subjuntivo en castellano y "you want" inglés, pero no veo las otras versiones como incorrectas o no aceptables. Todo depende del hablante, de la expresividad que quiera transmitir.
Saludos


----------



## miradesantafe

Gracias por tu tiempo.  La diferencia es más clara.

Saludos a ti también.


----------



## Alice_2.0

SevenDays said:


> Sí; para mí, las dos son válidas (aceptables, correctas), pero con distintos matices: la realidad que marca el indicativo (algo que no se cuestiona), y la posibilidad/virtualidad del subjuntivo. Hagamos una comparación con el inglés: _choose *the* theme you want _~ _choose *the* theme you would want_. El matiz que aporta "would want" es lo que transmite el subjuntivo en español. Quizás sea más común el subjuntivo en castellano y "you want" inglés, pero no veo las otras versiones como incorrectas o no aceptables. Todo depende del hablante, de la expresividad que quiera transmitir.
> Saludos



¿Te has dado cuenta de que en inglés se usa "the", lo que equivale al español "el" (no a "un")?. Es simplemente que creo que es un matiz importante...


----------



## Irene05

jmx said:


> Para mí:
> 
> _Escoge *el* tema que te interes*a*.
> Escoge *un* tema que te interes*a*.
> Veo una cierta contradicción entre la indefinición de 'un' y la definición del indicativo.
> _


Estoy bastante de acuerdo con eso, pero en cualquier caso me suena mejor   el subjuntivo: Escoge el tema que te interese y escoge un tema que te   interese.


----------



## SevenDays

Alice_2.0 said:


> ¿Te has dado cuenta de que en inglés se usa "the", lo que equivale al español "el" (no a "un")?. Es simplemente que creo que es un matiz importante...



Sí, pero el artículo no influye en la selección del modo en la subordinada, pues también se puede decir _choose *a* theme/topic you want_ ~ _choose *a* theme/topic you would want_. De la misma manera, podemos decir _escoge *el* tema que te interes*a*_ ~ _escoge *el* tema que te interes*e*_, tal como _escoge *un *tema que te interes*e*_ ~ _escoge *un* tema que te interes*a*_. El artículo tiene como función presentar al sustantivo como _determinado_ (el, la, etc.) o _indeterminado_ (un, una, etc.), pero la determinación o indeterminación del sustantivo no influye _automáticamente_ en la selección del modo en la subordinada, pues el modo, subjuntivo o indicativo, se rige principalmente por la _intención_, _perspectiva_, _actitud mental del hablante_. (Tema aparte es si el indeterminado es realmente "artículo"; para mí, es pronombre.) 
Saludos


----------



## SolAguila

Bueno, si ahora... elige cualquier tema que te interese... aquí debe ser el subjuntivo.
Elige un tema (entre otros temas que completamente depende del gusto de candidato, donde el candidato puede elegir cualquier tema entre otros, y que no sabemos cuál es el tema que el candidato vaya a escoger) que te interese.
Elige el tema (artículo definido, pues, claro! que entre otros temas, un tema específico y determinado ya) que te interesa (es decir, el candidato ya tiene el tema y ya con el artículo no existe la incertidumbre, por lo tanto, el pleno indicativo).

¿No es así?


----------



## RicardoElAbogado

I take a different approach to this. I view the issue here is whether there is an *unknown antecedent*. If the antecedent is unknown, the subjunctive is used. 

In this case, el tema (the subject, topic, etc.) could be either known or unknown. Usually it would be unknown, but it could be known, as shown below.

Let's say the speaker doesn't know which topic the listener will pick. Then the topic is an unknown antecedent. *It doesn't matter whether or not there is a fixed list of known topics*. There could be just two topics on the list. If the speaker says "Pick the topic that most interests you" and the speaker doesn't know which one the listener will pick (it could be either of the two topics), then the subjunctive should be used. 

But let's say that the listener is discussing with the speaker the issue of what topic to pick, and the listener has complained to the speaker that the topic the speaker has suggested (cricket) is boring and that the listener would like to write/talk about baseball. 

Speaker: You can pick any topic on the list, but you would be best off with writing about cricket. 
Listener:  But I want to write about baseball. That's the topic I find most interesting.
Speaker:  OK, then write about the topic you find most interesting. [note the use of the definite article: the]

Here the speaker could have a definite topic in mind, the one that the listener had identified as the topic most interesting. If so, the indicative would be used. Context counts.

But if the speaker used the indefinite article and said, with an air of resignation, "OK, then write about a topic you find most interesting," then the context suggests the speaker is giving up and letting the listener pick his topic. In that case, the subjunctive would be used because the speaker at that point is not referring to a specific antecedent, and while the speaker might assume that the listener will pick baseball, the speaker is not identifying that as the topic, for the speaker does not know. 

¿Me equivoco o no?


----------



## Alice_2.0

RicardoElAbogado said:


> Here the speaker could have a definite topic in mind, the one that the listener had identified as the topic most interesting. If so, the indicative would be used. Context counts.
> 
> But if the speaker used the indefinite article and said, with an air of resignation, "OK, then write about a topic you find most interesting," then the context suggests the speaker is giving up and letting the listener pick his topic. In that case, the subjunctive would be used because the speaker at that point is not referring to a specific antecedent, and while the speaker might assume that the listener will pick baseball, the speaker is not identifying that as the topic, for the speaker does not know.
> 
> ¿Me equivoco o no?



Creo que tu ejemplo es súper claro, y yo al menos estoy cien por cien de acuerdo. Es lo que yo decía, si el "speaker" no tiene ni idea del tema que le interesa al "listener" (es más, puede que ni siquiera sepa si hay algún tema entre los propuestos que le vaya a interesar), habría que usar el subjuntivo. Otra cosa es que el "speaker" haya comentado los temas previamente con el "listener", y ya tenga una idea del tema que le puede interesar, aquí sí es correcto el indicativo.

Yo asumí que el contexto del OP era el primero, de ahí que defendiera el uso del subjuntivo.


----------



## miradesantafe

Tienes razón.  Aunque hay una lista de temas, todavía no sé cuál de ellos que van a escoger.  Claro, éste es un caso de incertidumbre.  Mil gracias a todos por los comentarios.  Aprendí mucho, aunque tengo otra pregunta sobre el subjuntivo en otro "Post"  Ojalá que nos veamos allí


----------

